# gasp



## :: dark_angel ::

Hola a todos. Sé que es una pregunta un poco absurda, siendo yo española pero ¿alguno sabe cómo decir 'gasp' en español? Sé lo que significa y en qué situaciones se hace, etc, y aun así no soy capaz de encontrar un equivalente en español (a pesar de que los españoles también lo hacemos). 'Grito ahogado' nunca me ha gustado como traducción, porque en un grito uno expulsa aire y con un 'gasp' lo que hace es _tomar_ aire. Otro motivo para que no me guste 'grito ahogado' es que me parece más intenso que 'gasp', ya que uno puede proferir un 'gasp' en situaciones menos graves, mientras que un 'grito ahogado' me parece propio de otro tipo de situaciones más serias.

¡Muchas gracias!

P.D. Perdón si no me he explicado muy bien: hoy estoy un poco densa.


----------



## *aLe*

Hola!!
Creo que es muy difícil aclarar en pocas palabras lo que en inglés se dice sólo con una, pero ¿qué te parecen estas opciones?
- grito ahogado de asombro.
- quedarse boquiabierto.
No se que te parecerá...
un besito


----------



## :: dark_angel ::

¡Hola! Pues sí, es bastante complicado, pero es que me resulta bastante extraño que no haya una palabra para 'gasp' en español: un 'gasp' es algo bastante normal cuando uno se asombra, no entiendo que no se pueda decir en una sola palabra. En cuanto a tus opciones, con la primera tengo el problema del 'grito ahogado', que no me convence; la segunda está bien, pero es que me gustaría indicar que se produce el sonido del 'gasp'. ¿Se te ocurre alguna que indique el sonido? ¡Muchas gracias y bienvenid@ al foro!


----------



## *aLe*

Gracias por la bienvenida!!

Es muy difícil sólo con una palabra... grito de sorpresa?
No se...a veces resulta increible, en inglés hay una palabra para cada cosa...


----------



## :: dark_angel ::

De nada por la bienvenida!! XD

Sí, la verdad es que no tengo muchas esperanzas de encontrar una buena forma de expresarlo (con pocas palabras, que suene bien, que quede natural y que sea equivalente a 'gasp'... es MUCHO pedir, lo sé, una que es exigente), pero bueno... igual a alguien le viene la inspiración y nos lo dice.

Mi problema con lo de 'grito de sopresa' viene a ser el mismo que con 'grito ahogado', es que realmente no es un grito, no sé... el sonido es diferente, y además un grito es más exagerado que un 'gasp'.



> No se...a veces resulta increible, en inglés hay una palabra para cada cosa...


 Totalmente de acuerdo. Desde que empecé a escribir en inglés en vez de en español cada vez me gusta más el inglés, y cuando luego intento escribir en español me doy cuenta de la cantidad de expresiones que nos faltan (el inglés muchas veces concentra una cantidad increíble de significado en una sola palabra). En fin, ya sé que es difícil, pero si a alguien se le ocurre...

¡Muchas gracias por tus sugerencias!


----------



## COLsass

For the first time today I was watching a movie and the Spanish subtitles for the word gasp were "*grito entrecortado*"--kind of a beleaguered way to say it...for example, how do you say beleaguer? 

I kind of liked it because it makes it sound so desperate...it's like a gasp is just a suppressed (okay, faltering) scream.


----------



## :: dark_angel ::

Pues es la primera vez que oigo (o leo) la palabra 'beleaguered' o 'beleaguer'. Ni siquiera viene en el wordreference... Pero en el diccionario que tengo instalado en el ordenador (el wordweb) pone:

beleaguer:
1. Annoy persistently
2. Surround so as to force to give up

El primer significado es muy concreto, no creo que pueda traducirse en una sola palabra. Los sinónimos que vienen en mi diccionario son 'badger', 'bug', 'pester' y 'tease', que tampoco son sinónimos perfectos. Puedes decir 'molestar', 'fastidiar',... no sé, incluso 'torturar' (siendo un poco exagerados, aunque se puede preguntar '¿por qué me torturas?'), pero no sé cómo reflejar el hecho de que la _tortura _se realiza de forma repetitiva.

El segundo significado se traduce como 'asediar', y se aplica (como en inglés) a una maniobra militar más que a lo que puede hacerle una persona a otra. Ejemplo: 'El asedio a la ciudad duró años' (aunque aquí es un sustantivo, pero es el uso más común). 'Pasaron años asediando la ciudad'.


----------



## fenixpollo

Dos observaciones:

_Gasp_ es inhalar tan rapidamente que causa sonido.  No es un grito porque no se usan las cuerdas vocales.

_Gasp_ es onomotopeya.  Al menos que haya una palabra de onomotopeya en castellano para describir el mismo concepto, hay que describir lo que es. 

Yo utilizaria *inhalar*.

Saludos.


----------



## :: dark_angel ::

> _Gasp_ es inhalar tan rapidamente que causa sonido.  No es un grito porque no se usan las cuerdas vocales


Sí, lo sé, eso es precisamente lo que nunca me ha gustado de 'grito ahogado', como decía en mi primer post:



> 'Grito ahogado' nunca me ha gustado como traducción, porque en un grito uno expulsa aire y con un 'gasp' lo que hace es _tomar_ aire.


He considerado alguna vez usar 'inhalar', pero no me gusta porque da la sensación de que es por la nariz (no sé si realmente su significado implica _necesariamente_ que el aire se toma por la nariz, pero yo siempre lo he oído/visto en ese contexto). Para tomar aire por la boca yo diría más bien 'inspirar', pero no me gusta porque no transmite ninguna emoción, no implica sorpresa ni ningún sentimiento en particular. Pero gracias por la sugerencia!


----------



## COLsass

:: dark_angel :: said:
			
		

> Pues es la primera vez que oigo (o leo) la palabra 'beleaguered' o 'beleaguer'. Ni siquiera viene en el wordreference... Pero en el diccionario que tengo instalado en el ordenador (el wordweb) pone:
> 
> beleaguer:
> 1. Annoy persistently
> 2. Surround so as to force to give up


 
Para mi la idea de beleaguer se expresa más o menos en la idea de desbordado cuando se usa como adjetivo.

Estoy desbordado por the continual stream of work (por el continúo trabajo sin fin?)

Si la idea de repetición es todo essencial.

No se usa muy frecuentamente, pues no me sorprende mucho que WR no tenga la definición o la traducción. Lamentablemente.


----------



## :: dark_angel ::

En mi diccionario (wordweb) no viene como adjetivo, sólo como verbo (de ahí que te diera únicamente la traducción del verbo). Realmente debe ser muy poco usada, porque en el wordweb viene casi de todo. 'Desbordado' va perfecto en el contexto que has dado. En cuanto a la otra parte de la frase, yo diría:

_Estoy desbordado por la avalancha de trabajo_ (aunque quizás esto implica que te han puesto un montón de trabajo de golpe, en lugar de ser de forma continua; es un matiz bastante sutil).

_Estoy desbordado por el continuo flujo de trabajo_.

Y, si no te importa alterar la estructura de la frase:

_Estoy desbordado porque no dejan/paran de mandarme trabajo.
_

Un par de cosillas:_

- por el _continúo_ trabajo sin fin
_'Continúo' (con tilde) es la primera persona del presente de indicativo del verbo 'continuar' ('yo continúo').
  'Continuo' (sin tilde) es un adjetivo, y era el adecuado para la frase.
  Es muy probable que ya lo sepas y haya sido un despiste, pero te lo digo por si acaso.

- decir 'continuo' y 'sin fin' en la misma frase suena raro, es redundante. Deberías escoger una de las dos expresiones (yo escogería 'continuo').


----------



## COLsass

Claro, atinaste las dos cosas que me resultaban problemáticas. Gracias por las correcciones.

Sabía que continuo tenía su idiosyncracía, pero no me olvidé de cual tiene el tilde.  Y con respecto a lo redundante...sí, es interesante que a veces el castellano tiene menos problemas con la repetición y otras es el inglés que me da risa con su gusto para la repetición.

Ya regreso a la avalancha de traducciones que me han puesto...gracias!


----------



## :: dark_angel ::

De nada! Me alegro de haberte ayudado, tú me has ayudado muchas veces. Por cierto: idiosyncracía -> idiosincrasia.

No lleva tilde: es llana y termina en vocal. La sílaba fuerte es 'cra' (se pronuncia idiosinCRAsia).

En español la 'y' muy raramente se usa como vocal (y nunca en mitad de una palabra, en todo caso sería al final, como en 'muy', 'soy', 'hay', etc).


----------



## locro del norte

hay algún aporte a lo que puede significar "gasp" en espannol?
gracias!
Locro


----------



## emaestro

Probably it is impossible to find one word.  They just don´t exist in Spanish sometimes, but there are things in Spanish that are much more efficient than English too.  

No language is perfect.  All have things about them that are wonderful and areas of great weakness.

I think combining the ideas of inhaling and sudden might give you the best solution.

Are you using “gasp” as a noun or a verb?



The WR Dictionary says:

gasp
1   (de asombro) grito sofocado 
2   (de aire) bocanada
     figurado at one's last gasp, en las últimas

II	verbo intransitivo 
1   (de asombro) quedar boquiabierto,-a 
2   (respirar con dificultad) jadear

sudden 
1   súbito,-a, repentino,-a:
2   imprevisto,-a
     all of a sudden, de repente 
3   (movimiento) brusco,-a


Maybe "dió una bocanada brusca."  Or "un súbito respiro."

¡Qué sé yo! Son ideas no más.


----------



## locro del norte

emaestro, voy a poner "toma aire sofocadamente" todo suena medio raro.
gracias por la ayuda!!
Locro


----------



## MINNESSOTTA

a mi se me ocurre: respingo

creo que respingo se puede referir a inhalar aire rapidamente, o tambien a un pequeño movimiento brusco acompañado de un "gasp" o no

que os parece ?

en un diccionario en papel tambien lo llaman: suspiro
no estoy muy de acuerdo, pero bueno, es una opción más

y sigo dandole vueltas ...

seria un sobresalto ?

pero creo que un sobresalto implica un movimiento incluso más grande que el respingo


----------



## little harley

En los  libros de bolsillo (? paperback) de caricaturas siempre ponen "suspiro!" para significar un asombro o susto.
 ( Esos libritos que mencione, como se les dice comunmente? Hable de los libros semanales de el oeste salvaje, novelas policiaca, etc...)


----------



## Yael

Little Harley:

Libro de bolsillo es un paperback (pequeño, de tapas blandas) pero no necesariamente policíaco o del oeste salvaje o ni siquiera de publicación periódica. Hasta donde yo se, no creo que haya un término específico para libros así es español, pero tal vez alguien más conozca alguna palabra específica. Es lo mismo con Pulp Fiction, el título en español de la película (bueno, al menos en Argentina) es "Tiempos Violentos" porque no hay un término para ese tipo de publicaciones.


----------



## little harley

Gracias Yael


----------



## LaLoquita

Hola todos,
Mi diccionario dice 
*gasp* s. (sudden breath) boqueada

Para el verbo se ofrecen las mismas traducciones ya sugeridas arriba . . .

Saludos,


----------



## caperucita roja

Y no se podría decir "ahogar un grito" en vez de que sea un grito ahogado?? Por ejemplo: She gasped when he entered the room. -- Ahogó un grito cuando él entró en la habitación. 

Que os parece??


----------



## 90072660438

No he podido encontrar una sola palabra que de cuenta de lo que en ingles es gasp per se. Personalmente en la traducción que hago ahora he optado por la palabra sobresalto, que en contexto es la que mejor me transmite la sensación que produce el 'gasp. No sé que les parezca, espero que a alguien le resulte útil.


----------



## emaestro

Estoy de acuerdo.  "Ahogar un grito" seria como "stiffle a scream."  En ingles es completamente diferente que un gasp.  

Sobresalto me parece una elección muy buena.


----------



## corronchilejano

Sobresalto, o me atrevo a decir, sorpresa? Después de todo, es una onomatopeya.


----------



## Alverik

es mi primero post !! 

soy nuevo en esto... pero que tal una mezcla:

boquiabierto(a) aspiro en asombro.

o 

sorprendido(a) tomo un fuerte respiro (o aspiro fuertemente) 


espero que mis ideas sean de ayuda.


----------



## ORL

Si van a las imágenes que acompañan al concepto (ver "images" en el diccionario de wordreference), van a ver que en todas se muestra a gente "boquiabierta" de sorpresa.Tal vez no hay que abordarlo por el lado del sonido onomatopéyico sino por el de la imágen. Entonces, hablaríamos de que alguien quedó boquiabierto, o de que "él/ella dió un respingo al ver xxxxxxx". El respingo es una pequeña sacudida del cuerpo ante una sorpresa, que puede ir acompañado de una repentina y corta toma de aire por la boca.


----------



## irea

Yo traduciría "gasp" por "aspirar bruscamente (por la boca)". (ej. When she saw the ghost, she gasped => Al ver al fantasma, aspiró bruscamente [por la boca])


----------



## EXinthenet

Hola a todos:

Me he topado con este hilo, con motivo de una traducción, y se me ha ocurrido que tal vez podríamos usar "bocanada de asombro" (justo después de escribir esto, veo que ya se sugirió "bocanada", pero acompañado de "brusca", y no me parece lo mismo).  Sé que no es una sola palabra, pero me parece que es la solución más corta y precisa que transmite el significado original.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ferrol

Estoy de acuerdo que encontrar una palabra española que valga para "gasp" en todos los contextos es imposible, pero eso ocurre con frecuencia y en las dos direcciones.Bocanada a mi modo de ver no encaja en sus acepciones con "gasp"
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=Bocanada
Si pueden valer según el contexto dar un respingo, quedarse boquiabierto, o boquear como han propuesto otros compañeros
Boquear o to gasp es el modo de respirar de los moribundos, y en ese contexto la equivalencia es indudable


----------



## EXinthenet

^Pues a mí me parece que sí, y justamente por la primera acepción de esta palabra, si la tomamos de forma análoga y en lugar de líquido aplicamos el aire. De hecho, sin dar mayor contexto he preguntado a personas qué entienden por "bocanada de aire" y han hecho el gesto de "gasp", y si digo "bocanada de asombro" hasta ponen la carita. :-D No hablo, pues, solamente desde lo establecido estrictamente en el diccionario, sino también a partir del uso que la gente le da a las palabras.

Por otra parte, a mí personalmente "boquear" me suena a abrir y cerrar la boca como un pez, o algo así.

Pero bueno, lo que está claro es que si no nos ponemos todos de acuerdo es porque no hay un vocablo plenamente equivalente a "gasp" y que no albergue lugar a la duda.

Saludos.


----------



## Marijou

Me uno al debate. ¿Podría ser una exclamación tipo "¡cielos!" cuando lo dice una persona en una viñeta de cómic? Os pongo el ejemplo:

Contexto: 3 personas aparecen en Río de Janeiro después de un viaje en el tiempo.
speaker1: - Hello, Rio! = ¡Hola, Río!
speaker2: -"Yay, Rio." = Yupi, Río.
speaker3: - "Gasp. Not Rio." = Cielos. No es Río.


----------



## Ferrol

Marijou said:


> Me uno al debate. ¿Podría ser una exclamación tipo "¡cielos!" cuando lo dice una persona en una viñeta de cómic? Os pongo el ejemplo:
> 
> Contexto: 3 personas aparecen en Río de Janeiro después de un viaje en el tiempo.
> speaker1: - Hello, Rio! = ¡Hola, Río!
> speaker2: -"Yay, Rio." = Yupi, Río.
> speaker3: - "Gasp. Not Rio." = Cielos. No es Río.


"Resoplido/Respingo.No es río"


----------



## Marijou

Ferrol said:


> "Resoplido/Respingo.No es río"



Eso lo entiendo pero a la hora de traducir el cómic supongo que esa palabra no se incluiría en la viñeta porque es la onomatopeya de cómo lo dice (quedaría raro en la viñeta, nadie dice "Resoplido. No es Río"). Mi duda está en si se debe excluir en la traducción, o se debería poner (entre paréntesis) para que se entienda el énfasis, o se podría hacer una traducción más libre para darle más sentido, por ejemplo "Bufff. No es Río"


----------



## Ferrol

Marijou said:


> Eso lo entiendo pero a la hora de traducir el cómic supongo que esa palabra no se incluiría en la viñeta porque es la onomatopeya de cómo lo dice (quedaría raro en la viñeta, nadie dice "Resoplido. No es Río"). Mi duda está en si se debe excluir en la traducción, o se debería poner (entre paréntesis) para que se entienda el énfasis, o se podría hacer una traducción más libre para darle más sentido, por ejemplo "Bufff. No es Río"


Me parece muy bien
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Bang

Hola! escribo subtítulos y a menudo me hago un lío con algunas traducciones como esta de Gasp. 
Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias, ¿eh?

Siento que no hay una sola palabra en Español con la definición y versatilidad de Gasp en inglés, y al menos en mi caso, tiendo a usar una expresión u otra dependiendo del contexto. 

Hay una que uso a menudo y no ví en esta conversación y es "perder el aliento."  Me gusta porque no sugiere expulsión de aire, como grito ahogado, y aunque no indica la inhalación que hay en un Gasp,  cuando pierdes el aliento generalmente lo último que haces es inhalar, porque si es exhalar, te desmayas.

Creo que funciona bien con gasps de miedo, y de sorpresa, ¿ no? es normal perder el aliento cuando estamos aterrados, o cuando nos proponen matrimonio/nos roban un beso. Me parece que no funciona tan bien con Gasps de dolor, (yo ahogaría un gemido despues de una bofetada en lugar de perder el aliento, por ejemplo) ni con Gasps que están hilados a la siguiente palabra , como Gasp Away, o Gasp Out, ¿ cierto? Por ejemplo en  la frase "I went to the Haunted House and Gasped Away for an hour" "perder el aliento por una hora" suena pésimo para los pulmones porque se pierde la individualidad de cada Gasp y parece que no se tuvo aliento, no se respiró por una hora... y traducirlo como perder el aliento una y otra vez por una hora o durante una hora ya son muchas palabras, y de nuevo, suena mas a hiperventilación que a gemidillos de susto. Similarmente, "She Gasped Out her words" es como que ella habló lloriqueando o entrecortado, y aunque "ella perdió el aliento con cada palabra" suena medio bonito y poético, si pierdes el aliento con la primera palabra, la segunda simplemente no te sale...

Saludos!


----------



## señorjoel

:: dark_angel :: said:


> Hola a todos. Sé que es una pregunta un poco absurda, siendo yo española pero ¿alguno sabe cómo decir 'gasp' en español? Sé lo que significa y en qué situaciones se hace, etc, y aun así no soy capaz de encontrar un equivalente en español (a pesar de que los españoles también lo hacemos). 'Grito ahogado' nunca me ha gustado como traducción, porque en un grito uno expulsa aire y con un 'gasp' lo que hace es _tomar_ aire. Otro motivo para que no me guste 'grito ahogado' es que me parece más intenso que 'gasp', ya que uno puede proferir un 'gasp' en situaciones menos graves, mientras que un 'grito ahogado' me parece propio de otro tipo de situaciones más serias.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> P.D. Perdón si no me he explicado muy bien: hoy estoy un poco densa.


Encuentro muy interesante tu pregunta, de una española de nacimiento. 
Traducir el significado de esta palabra no es lo mismo que ofrecer un equivalente. En muchos casos un gasp no se clasifica fácilmente como verbo o sustantivo, es más bien un simple sonido, una descripción onomatopéyica. Se ve mucho esto en los cómics. 
Yo no tengo otra solución que usar la palabra inglesa, pero si encuentras algo, me interesaría!


----------



## Ballenero

Se puede buscar una manera de decirlo que no siga la misma composición.


Dr. Bang said:


> Por ejemplo en la frase "I went to the Haunted House and Gasped Away for an hour" "perder el aliento por una hora" suena pésimo para los pulmones


Fui a la casa encantada y pasé congoja cerca de una hoca o estuve acongojado.
Tuve el corazón en un puño.


Dr. Bang said:


> "She Gasped Out her words" es como que ella habló lloriqueando o entrecortado,


Gimió.



señorjoel said:


> verbo o sustantivo, es más bien un simple sonido, una descripción onomatopéyica. Se ve mucho esto en los cómics.


¡Oh! puede servir en general.


----------

